# Best San Francisco Tour. Where to stay for three nights?



## pcgirl54 (Feb 24, 2008)

Flying to Hawaii in May and considering SFO as a mini trip on the way back. Easier to get around without renting a car and plan on taking a tour or two so we see the highlights without the stress of planning how to get around. 

Having said that where would you stay that is safe and convienant and what tour company has a good reputation and tour choices?

We are empty nesters. I have never been to San Francisco.

Thank You so much.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2008)

It's not a timeshare, but I had an incredible experience staying at The Orchard Hotel.  Absolutely fantastic rooms, well-appointed, and totally worth the price.  Located on the cable car line at the corner of Bush & Powell streets, it's three blocks from Union Square, two blocks from the entrance to Chinatown, and in the heart of everything.  Hands down, it was worth every cent.

As for tours, you'd do better with a guidebook and public transportation.  The Orchard Hotel's perfect location make it an ideal jumping-off spot for that.  You'll love it.

http://www.theorchardhotel.com/

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 24, 2008)

You will love San Francisco, it is a wonderful city, easy to get around on public transportation. You might want to buy the 3 day muni pass (available at Powell Visitor's Station) and by the cable car stop and up by Fisherman's Wharf. You just show that and can go on the Muni trains, buses and the Cable Cars. I don't know of tours, but I'm sure there are plenty of them.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2008)

We live 90 miles from SF and visit regularly.  We get great deals on 3 and 4 Star hotels in SF for less than $100 per night on Priceline.  SF now has double decker bus tours, that look fun.  There is also a firetruck tour that looks fun.

There is a BART (subway) station in the airport, so you can easily take BART into the city and then walk, or take a cab to your hotel, depending on where you are staying.  Public transportation is cheap and easy in SF.

I have lots of info. about transportation, and activities on my  San Francisco Travel page and instructions on where and how to bid on Priceline.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 27, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Flying to Hawaii in May and considering SFO as a mini trip on the way back. Easier to get around without renting a car and plan on taking a tour or two so we see the highlights without the stress of planning how to get around.



SF is a great city to visit and to walk in.  Kind of like Boston!  Very easy to get around and lots of great food all over!



> Having said that where would you stay that is safe and convienant and what tour company has a good reputation and tour choices?



Every time we go to SF (usually 2-3 weeks each year) we take a FREE walking tour from the SF library city guides.  These are always very informative.  We have repeated some because we know we will get a different guide and thus a different perspective.

I especially recommend the North Beach by Night, Chinatown, Gold Rush City, and 1906: Earthquake And Fire.  We have never had a bad tour and have found many wonderful places to eat via recommendations during a tour.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 27, 2008)

We highly recommend Beach Blanket Babylon, You must get tickets far in advance. It's funny and risque', we loved it.

http://www.beachblanketbabylon.com/


----------



## BILLVACK (Feb 27, 2008)

We did the same thing last year.  After looking at hotels by the wharf and the trip back and forth to the airport, we decided to rent a car.  But, we stayed at the Castle Inn, http://www.castleinnsf.com which has free parking, is inexpensive, and is convenient to everything.  Also, the Castle Inn has tours that leave from their hotel.
Just another opinion, but it is rated very high at tripadvisor.com.
Bill


----------



## gretel (Feb 27, 2008)

*Fire truck tour*

We loved the Fire Engine tour we did of San Francisco.  They take you around in a shiny red Mack open air fire truck to all of the sites and across the bridge.  You wear gear and sing along.  It was fun for all ages.

http://www.fireenginetours.com/


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 28, 2008)

What great ideas. Thanks so much.


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 28, 2008)

Watch out for the parking fees at S.F. hotels! They can be up to $50/day!
Have fun! I LOVE San Fransicso.


----------



## ava (Feb 28, 2008)

We were in San Francisco in November. We stayed at the White Swan Inn. The location was wonderful. A couple of block walk to the cable cars. We never had to worry about a car. Driving there is horrible anyway.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 1, 2008)

ava said:


> Driving there is horrible anyway.



It just depends on the driver.  We're headed there for lunch later today (Saturday) and will easily drive into the City, park some place, walk a lot, eat, and zip back home 2 hours.  Driving is driving.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 1, 2008)

Originally we were headed to Palm Springs for a mini break but decided with flights and one way rentals then needing to drive 75-120 miles after a return Hawaii flight it's not worth it for a 3 day trip. We are from the east coast so I want to recover from jet lag from the west coast before we go back to work.

 San Francisco will be less of a hassle and there is much to do.We do not intend to rent a car and do plan to take a tour or two. We drive in Boston commuter traffic a nightmare in itself 2-3.5 hours daily and want to avoid it  on vacation.

Has anyone stayed at the Westin or the Marriott in SF proper?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 1, 2008)

One time we lucked out and got the downtown Marriott on Priceline for less than $100 a night. It was very nice. Central to a different (and much less crowded, cable car line), easy access to Bart, Muni etc., right by the Embarcadero for taking walks along the waterfront.
Liz


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 2, 2008)

I just returned from SF 3 hours ago for a quick 24 hour hit and run trip.

On this trip I was interested in easy access to/from the airport and stayed at Hampton Inn on Gateway in So. SF.  The room rate for a Saturday night was a hair over $100 which included free airport shuttle, a very nice breakfast bar, complementary business center (to print out our boarding passes) and pool and gym which I didn't have time to see. 

Hotel was newer, very clean and nice.  I used 25,000 HHonors points I had build up from other trips and a rewards credit card. 

Fortunately I had someone else pickup me up from the airport, take me to our meeting and drop me back off at the hotel.  Had I taken BART I would have needed to use the airport as my BART hub and use the shuttle between the airport and hotel...do-able but more of a hassle than 24 hours warranted.  Probably not where you want to stay for a 3 day get away, but it was very nice and a good value.


----------



## applegirl (Mar 2, 2008)

*Looooove San Francisco!*

My husband and I recently went on our first trip to SF together because he had a conference and I tagged along. We went early and toured a bit together.

We stayed at the Mark Hopkins Intercontinental Hotel at the top of Nob Hill on California STreet. This was a safe neighborhood and very central to the main sights of SF. We were very happy with our hotel, nice and upscale but for what I thought was pretty reasonable price, $169 first night then $129 the other two nights.  You may find cheaper at priceline or someplace. The cable car stop was just a very short block away and that took me straight to union square or to many other places!  I bought a cable car day pass each day ($11) and used it on both the cable cars and busses.  I could practically go anywhere!  The bus system was really easy to use and you can use it in conjunction with cable cars which are just fun.

We did a Grayline tour called deluxe city tour for $42 a person.  It was 3.5 hours long and was worth every penny.  We were extremely happy with this tour because we saw so many places we otherwise wouldn't have seen since we only had one full day to tour around together.  There were audio headphones we put on so we were informed the whole while the bus was driving. We also made several very worthy stops. The mission in SF, twin peaks (a lookout point above the city allowing you amazing 360 degree views), golden gate park and we even crossed the Golden Gate bridge and got out for photo ops. I was very impressed with how much we saw. They even picked us up at our hotel for no extra charge!!!

I did a victorian home walking tour one day by myself that I really enjoyed. It was only $20 per person, was about 2 hours long with no strenuous walking and started at Union Square, so it was easy to get to from my hotel. Go to Victorianwalk.com for more info.  It begins every day at 11:00 am and I think it's only offered once a day. We saw Jessica McClintock's home and the Mrs. Doubtfire home both in Pacific Heights. I then enjoyed a delightful lunch on Filmore STreet at a cute French Rest. with outdoor seating (it was a beautiful sunny day).

In Chinatown I had a terrific Dim Sum lunch at New Asia on Pacific St. You have to experience Dim Sum!  It was so much fun.  I entered China Town at Grant Street and went under the arch that begins Chinatown. Be sure to meander down some of the alleys as they are very interesting.

I hope you have a terrific trip. We really loved this city and can't wait to go back. So unique.

Janna


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 2, 2008)

Applegirl and Liz,thanks for the additional tour tips. I want someplace with easy access to public transportation and places to eat while feeling safe. Being able to take the tours from the hotel is important to us.


 I was looking at the Intercontinental today online. Checked out Orchard, Westin SF Market, Marriott & Sheraton, Hilton at Fisherman's Wharf. We can use points with some of those. Some say SOMA area.

We finally booked our flights today to Maui on United with Amex points. I can't ever recall being this stressed out planning a flight or vacation in my entire life. The prices really haven't dropped and I just couldn't take it any longer with the distance and two vacation spots. Luckily,it was easy to book on the Amex site. Shows up as a Amex charge then an Amex points as cash credit.So I wonder if I get FF miles. We'll see.

 We may book the Sheraton Maui for the one night before our Westin Maui week as it is right down the road and a reasonable price. DH wants to wake up in Maui so I am dreading that long, long ,long flight. And of course all the best seats are taken at this point.

Then we need to book the 3 night stay in San Francisco. It seems Union Square and Fishermans Wharf are a mile apart. I need to start reading about the area. The hotels we are viewing and you all have recommended to me seem to be right around there that area. I don't know which is best.


 I think I am going to buy one of those plastic coated SF map like I have for NYC.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> The hotels we are viewing and you all have recommended to me seem to be right around there that area. I don't know which is best.




I don't know if there is a "bad" hotel in those parts of town.  It all comes down to how much you want to spend.  Public transportation in SF is pretty easy to use, so location isn't that critical.

You may find this website helpful:  http://gocalifornia.about.com/od/casfmaptransport/

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Elan (Mar 2, 2008)

The last couple of times we were in SF, we stayed at the Warwick Regis.  Very centrally located (Union Square), well managed, and it's got some character.  

http://warwicksf.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2008)

PCgirl54,

Here's a National Geographic Map for a China Town Walking Tour

Also, scroll down on that page to see hyperlinks for San Francisco Walking Tour: Union Square and San Francisco Walking Tour: Telegraph Hill

Here's a link with info on Half-price San Francisco Theatre tickets - the booth is iin Union Square

As someone mentioned earlier in this thread - the 3.5 hour Gray Line Deluxe tour is very good and will give you a good overview of San Francisco. See this link for the various Gray Line San Francisco tours

Also, in case you haven't seen them - check out Tug Moderator, Denise's San Francisco Tips
The link takes you to Denise's Web Page - scroll down for the San Francisco Tips Link. You might find some Hawaii info there that's helpful too.

Have a great trip! 

Richard


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 2, 2008)

I personally could easily live without Fisherman's Wharf. It is very crowded, touristy (in a not good way) and not all that easy to be in downtown when you are staying there. I would definitely go for the Union Street area, maybe do a half price ticket for a show (there are many within walking distance). You can always go to the wharf area south of the Embarcadero near the ball park and enjoy the ships. I think the Warwick Regis was where my friend and I stayed for a weekend reunion in January. It was very nice, but the weather was cold and wet and as the ceilings are VERY high, it took forever to warm up the room and both of us were chilly all night. The next day we left the heater in each room on low, with a note asking the maid to please leave it on. That helped a lot.
Liz


----------



## applegirl (Mar 2, 2008)

The only downside to staying in Nob Hill is there weren't a lot of restaurants in the immediate area and the hotel prices are insane for food. Top of the Mark though is a must for cocktails one night. Truly a priceless view. If you are out and about most of the day the restaurant issue may not be an issue for you!  Just wanted to let you know.

Janna


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2008)

PCgirl54,

If you get a chance, I think you would enjoy visiting St. Peter and Paul Catholic Church.  The architecture and marble artwork are amazing.
Joe Dimaggio and his family attended this church when he was younger and he was a member of the church boy's club.  He married his first wife there and his funeral service was conducted there. Contrary to popular misconception, he didn't marry Marilyn Monroe in St. Peter and Paul - they  married in San Francisco City hall. Later, they had their wedding pictures taken at the church.  The church is located in the North Beach section of San Francisco.  For pictures of the interior and more info see
http://www.stspeterpaul.san-francisco.ca.us/church/church_interior.htm


Richard


----------



## auntdef (Mar 3, 2008)

My favorite city in the whole world  . We are very loyal to Marriott and stay in whichever one we get the best deal.

We have rented a car now & then but only if we were doing trips outside the city. It is so easy to get around, public transportation is terrific and lots and lots of walking. One of our favorite things to do is find "hidden staircases", there are a few famous ones and many, many, many more that you just stumble upon with incredible views of this beautiful city.

Everyone has had great suggestions so I'll just add one... if you plan on visiting Alcatraz, do the night tour.....really cool.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2008)

auntdef said:


> if you plan on visiting Alcatraz, do the night tour.....really cool.



I didn't know they had one of those!  I've only been there in the daytime.  Cool!  <Note to self:  Add this to the list for next visit.>

Dave


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 3, 2008)

How helpful you all are. I can't wait to go. I am learning so much from all of you. 

Richard what a gorgeous church. I would enjoy it.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2008)

We went to SF last November and used Denise`s travel page for our SF guide. We booked our rooms with Priceline at the Marriott at Fishermans Wharf. Our favorite restaraunt was the Asian Pearl in China Town. The Irish bars have live entertainment and are real fun. We had a blast.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2008)

PCGirl54,

St. Peter and Paul Church is located at 666 Filbert Street directly opposite Washington Park. It's also close to Telegraph Hill and Coit Tower.  If you 
click the Telegraph Hill Walking Tour link in my earlier post, you'll see where Washington Park is.  Columbus avenue is where a lot of the North Beach Italian Restaurants are located.


Richard


----------



## dmharris (Mar 4, 2008)

PCgirl, The $129 for an Intercontinental Hotel is a great price!  I've stayed at the Westin St. Francis on Union Square a bunch of times over the past 35 years and it has great history and charm.  Even if you don't stay there, be sure to walk around the lobby, restaurants and bars.  

I agree with bigrick that San Francisco has the same charming, quaint feel of Boston, only newer and white buildings instead of red brick.  No car is needed, you have subway, cable car, taxi's and your feet at your disposal.  Enjoy!


----------

